

A Harvard Economist's Surprisingly Simple Productivity Secret - yskchu
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130627224702-13780238-a-harvard-economist-s-surprisingly-simple-productivity-secret

======
jacques_chester
Doctors hate him!

~~~
ddlatham
Seriously. Headline reads just like
[http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2013/07/how_...](http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2013/07/how_one_weird_trick_conquered_the_internet_what_happens_when_you_click_on.html)

~~~
jacques_chester
Which is why, on principle, I won't read it. It just encourages bad behaviour.

------
frozenport
This is nonsense, focus is measured in time. For example, I focused for 2
hours.

